# Is it worth a move to Dubai – please comments



## johk (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
I am an Australian Structural draughts person and have been considering employment in Dudai. 2 yrs ago I was offered an position in Dubai that I did turn down but I am again looking for the opportunity.

Being a Structural Drafter you don’t have the massive salaries as other professions but 2 yrs ago I was offered AED20000 + AED3000 accommodation allowance + AED1000 transport allowance.
Back then this was not enough to support my family while living in Dubai. As we have 7yr old son we have to pay for school fees etc as well.

This time we are considering to sell our house here in Australia and buy a house in Dubai (I do realize that you are only allowed to buy in certain locations) cash and not have any mortgage.

I know this is VERY rough but does anyone here have any comments if it would be worth it/ feasible assuming that I could find a position with a similar package as above?

Thanks,
J


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

johk said:


> Hi,
> I am an Australian Structural draughts person and have been considering employment in Dudai. 2 yrs ago I was offered an position in Dubai that I did turn down but I am again looking for the opportunity.
> 
> Being a Structural Drafter you don’t have the massive salaries as other professions but 2 yrs ago I was offered AED20000 + AED3000 accommodation allowance + AED1000 transport allowance.
> ...


HI

I have just relocated to Oz with my husband from Dubai. I've never worked in Dubai but I can tell you that it is not enough to live on. Dubai is very expensive, accommodation was very expensive and is not since the recession but you will still have to pay at least 100,000dhs a year for an apt. Not too sure of prices but our accommodation was company paid and it was 245,000 per year. Just to give you a heads up.

Don't sell your property to move there.

Regards


----------



## johk (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for replying,
I know it is very expensive to rent hence the reason we thought we could sell our house and pay for it cash. But the problem is you don’t know how the property market is going in Dubai – is it as “stable” as the one in Oz?

Cheers,
J


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

stay where you are now all people are going from dubai
look i will tell you
emarati people now in syria and lebanon more they make a project there it is beter than dubai so local people is going out side to other arab country so if you don't any good offer don't come


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

The climate is now different, I have interviewed many expats and they are settling for a lot less than what they used to get.

It all boils down to the mathematics.

Calculate what you earn now, and all the expenses (a spreadsheet helps).

A car will cost you at least 2k per month to rent for a basic mitsubishi lancer or something (unless you buy one and sell it when you leave)

You can live in a 2 bed flat in sillicon oasis for 50k, or in downtown for 120k.

Many of life's answers are in the maths. 

Then calculate your dubai expenses, find out school fees for a school you have researched, accommodation costs for places you have seen advertised and even location costs etc. Even going through 2 salik points (toll charges) can add 3-5k AED per year to your costs.

You can then make an informed choice that makes sense. I know some management consultants that are on 50k plus per month, and some on 25k plus per month. There is too much disparity and variables. Just do the maths and it'll help your decision.

It's a bit like a guy asking his mate "Do you think my girlfriend looks attractive"

The right answer is "the most important thing is that you find her attractive"

EDIT - as a side point, contrary to what many say, Dubai isn't expensive compared to say London. I am not sure what the living is like in Australia.

The things I find much cheaper here are petrol, groceries, restaurants, japanese cars and luxury watches.
Not that I would need multiple japanese cars or luxury watches, but there is money to be saved.

Electronics and branded/designer clothing is much more expensive imo, and you don't have the luxury of buying online unless you go for a 'forwarding' service like Shop and Ship which will send over American and UK iretail items for a fee.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It's a bit like a guy asking his mate "Do you think my girlfriend looks attractive"

The right answer is "the most important thing is that you find her attractive"

Surely the right answer if she is attractive is "I'd give her one" ???


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

My advice to you is to stay away from the property market and my parking space - I worked hard to get it!

and unless your name is Perseus I'd also caution you against brown people who like to stare ala Medusa


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

johk said:


> Hi,
> I am an Australian Structural draughts person and have been considering employment in Dudai. 2 yrs ago I was offered an position in Dubai that I did turn down but I am again looking for the opportunity.
> 
> Being a Structural Drafter you don’t have the massive salaries as other professions but 2 yrs ago I was offered AED20000 + AED3000 accommodation allowance + AED1000 transport allowance.
> ...


Since you want to buy a place here in Dubai, do check out how much it would cost to buy what you want. Do some research on the internet for the prices in the current market - Dubizzle.com is a popular site for rentals and they have Sale listings too. Can also check gnads4u.com

Once you have made yourself comfortable in terms of the housing prices, look at the other expense areas. Schools would be up to 3-4K AED per month (from what I have read on the forum)

The car rental for the most basic car would be 1800 AED per month + fuel costs (say a total of 3K AED per month on ONE car)

so assuming you had no mortgage on your new home, you are down 6-7K per month, which leaves 17-18K on your monthly salary (if it is 24K). Considering utilities, grocery, incidentals, shopping of say 5K you would be left with about 12-13K of disposable income some of which you will invest/save.
Make a call if you feel that is enough for you and your family and your son's higher education
All the best !


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

It is certainly possible to live on that much, if you don't expect too much. Currently, my wife and I have a combined salary of 20500aed. We have a rent free 2 bed flat (would cost 5000) - it's in Qusais, which isn't the best area, but it is perfectly fine to live in. We pay 1800aed a month car rental (currently for a Lancer, but we have just bought a Jeep for 2000aed a month), 200aed a month petrol, 300aed a month electricity/water. We don't have kids, but we send home 10,000aed a month - more than the cost of schooling.
So it can be done, though you might have to live away from the glitz and glam and settle for less than a supercar.
We are still immeasurably better off and happier and more comfortable than we were in London before we came here.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> It is certainly possible to live on that much, if you don't expect too much. Currently, my wife and I have a combined salary of 20500aed. We have a rent free 2 bed flat (would cost 5000) - it's in Qusais, which isn't the best area, but it is perfectly fine to live in. We pay 1800aed a month car rental (currently for a Lancer, but we have just bought a Jeep for 2000aed a month), 200aed a month petrol, 300aed a month electricity/water. We don't have kids, but we send home 10,000aed a month - more than the cost of schooling.
> So it can be done, though you might have to live away from the glitz and glam and settle for less than a supercar.
> We are still immeasurably better off and happier and more comfortable than we were in London before we came here.


Where is Qusais?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Where is Qusais?


Between the airport and Sharjah.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Between the airport and Sharjah.


Thanks. Plenty to do around there?


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

SBP said:


> Where is Qusais?


Al Qusais is near the airport... I wouldn't be very keen on living there

To be honest with you I think you would be mad to move there for that money. School fees are extortionate in Dubai.
Housing is expensive and food is also expensive enough.

The economy in Dubai is very unsteady and alot of people don't know where they stand in their jobs from one day to the next espeacially in the construction industry. 

My husband worked in Oil and Gas industry so his job was secure. He was transfered over here. But saying that we were glad to get out of Dubai. We did two years in ME and we were lucky in that everything was paid for villa, car, Bupa Health Insurance, School Fees if we had children of school going age, toll fees, petrol, flights , phone etc. And there is no way we would ever work in Dubai again unless we had all those perks and I wouldn't encourage anyone to go their unless they have a gaurantee they will be contracted for at least one year and a clause in their contract to compensate them if cirucmstances were to change.

Don't go Dubai is expensive and if you are living hand to mouth with your family and you sell your home to buy a property in a declining property market that has no scope for the future I personally think you would be nuts!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

M123,
Luxury watches are cheap here ?? Maybe a few dollars less ...but a lot cheaper...
.....well, I guess you're right....the Karama ones most certainly are


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Where can you get some cheap luxury watches?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd love to know too !!  

"genuine faked ones" (love that expression !) 
you will get in Karama.....the real stuff is almost on par with the rest of the world.

in fact, Switzerland, is very competitive with its own products in this sector !


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Where is the best place to rent a car from as well. Everyone says all the major rental groups are in Dubai but one must be better then the rest.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Thanks. Plenty to do around there?


Not really, though there are a few bars and moderatlely good local restaurants and supermarkets. It's an easy cab ride to Deira and Garhoud of an evening (not too difficult to SZR either). Deira City Centre, Festival City, the Sahara Centre and the Arabian Centre are easy access for shopping/cinema. It'll open up a lot more when the metro green line opens. It would be a bit of a pain if we didn't work here too as traffic on the Ittihad Road and Airport Tunnel can be bad in rush hour. But it is safe and cheap, and not entirely overrun by expats, so it feels a bit more real. A major difference between Dubai and many other cities: here the cheap areas are just a bit out of the way. In London, for example, the cheap areas (which still aren't all that cheap) are dangerous and deeply unpleasant. :clap2:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Though, given the previous thread on Jockey's bar, the bars in Qusais might be best avoided if you don't wish to see commercial love in (trans)action.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

tierento said:


> Where is the best place to rent a car from as well. Everyone says all the major rental groups are in Dubai but one must be better then the rest.


Dollar are the cheapest of the main firms. Their cheapest car is 1500aed a month (Lancer manual), their chepaest automatic is 1600aed. Unlike Discount, they don't charge extra for an extra driver and they do offer fully comp insurance (though it's 200aed extra). You just need to book online and type the code 'SSP' into the promotional offers box. There are also a lot of smaller, local car rental firms that will approximately match this price.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Eviebell said:


> Al Qusais is near the airport... I wouldn't be very keen on living there
> 
> To be honest with you I think you would be mad to move there for that money. School fees are extortionate in Dubai.
> Housing is expensive and food is also expensive enough.
> ...


What she said!!!

Whatever your situation back in OZ it is likely 10 times better than here. For poms dubai is tolerable due to the sunshine hours but from nz/oz it is just plain dumb, now. like the other fella said, do the numbers and you quickly realise this place is stuffed for expats.

there used to be a big portion of cash (say 20KAUD PA) that would compensate you for working in an unstable/insecure environ but this has gone now. Most kiwis and aussies I speak to have one eye on the airport, in fact most poms we hang out with are too!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

titirangi said:


> Most kiwis and aussies I speak to have one eye on the airport, in fact most poms we hang out with are too!


Hopefully thier other eye is on the debt they need to pay off before they run away.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Well the kiwis and aussies seem pretty straight up. Can't really speak to the poms though (don't know).

When our time eventually comes we plan on going cleanly, its the kiwi way.


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Dollar are the cheapest of the main firms. Their cheapest car is 1500aed a month (Lancer manual), their chepaest automatic is 1600aed. Unlike Discount, they don't charge extra for an extra driver and they do offer fully comp insurance (though it's 200aed extra). You just need to book online and type the code 'SSP' into the promotional offers box. There are also a lot of smaller, local car rental firms that will approximately match this price.


Wow thanks for that ... I was worried my car allowance was going to be a little low but that is perfect!!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> M123,
> Luxury watches are cheap here ?? Maybe a few dollars less ...but a lot cheaper...
> .....well, I guess you're right....the Karama ones most certainly are


Tag Heuer, Breitling are both significantly cheaper than the UK, as much as 25% which considering the price is a large amount.

I haven't checked the others, but I imagine there would be some other deals to be had. These are just the Mall prices as well.

If hundreds of pounds counts as a 'few dollars' to you, then perhaps you don't pay much attention to prices anyway.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

titirangi said:


> Well the kiwis and aussies seem pretty straight up. Can't really speak to the poms though (don't know).
> 
> When our time eventually comes we plan on going cleanly, its the kiwi way.


Kiwis, poms, aussies.

Good grief man, does everything have to be a nickname?


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

M123 said:


> Kiwis, poms, aussies.
> 
> Good grief man, does everything have to be a nickname?




the same goes for women. Broads hate it when you call them 'chicks'







SBP said:


> Thanks. Plenty to do around there?



Sure. Qusais/Ghusais is great

Great vistas of sand. sand. more sand. some construction spots where you can sneak a quick pee. It's one of the must-do stops at The Big Bus Tour. 


/KARAMA FOR LIFE
//ok. you people living in Jumeirah can stop laughing at me now


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Not really, though there are a few bars and moderatlely good local restaurants and supermarkets. It's an easy cab ride to Deira and Garhoud of an evening (not too difficult to SZR either). Deira City Centre, Festival City, the Sahara Centre and the Arabian Centre are easy access for shopping/cinema. It'll open up a lot more when the metro green line opens. It would be a bit of a pain if we didn't work here too as traffic on the Ittihad Road and Airport Tunnel can be bad in rush hour. But it is safe and cheap, and not entirely overrun by expats, so it feels a bit more real. A major difference between Dubai and many other cities: here the cheap areas are just a bit out of the way. In London, for example, the cheap areas (which still aren't all that cheap) are dangerous and deeply unpleasant. :clap2:


Thank you.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Nomad80 said:


> the same goes for women. Broads hate it when you call them 'chicks'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And another amusing post from the Nomad


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

SBP said:


> And another amusing post from the Nomad


All his posts up till now have deserved nothing but applause


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

My Goodness!

What (and where) did AED245,000/year get you? I am shortly set to relocate, and my company is providing a 3 bedroom villa or apartment.



Eviebell said:


> HI
> 
> I have just relocated to Oz with my husband from Dubai. I've never worked in Dubai but I can tell you that it is not enough to live on. Dubai is very expensive, accommodation was very expensive and is not since the recession but you will still have to pay at least 100,000dhs a year for an apt. Not too sure of prices but our accommodation was company paid and it was 245,000 per year. Just to give you a heads up.
> 
> ...


----------

